# Canawick pellets



## Doocrew (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone burn these yet? A local dealer is carrying them.


----------



## Excell (Dec 17, 2010)

Never saw them before .Looks Canadian .


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 17, 2010)

Another new pellet to keep an eye out for! :cheese: Candian usually means the good stuff! 

doocrew, please post some thoughts when you get to burn them. Thanks


----------



## Doocrew (Dec 17, 2010)

I was hoping that someone else had already decided to be the test dummy. Guess I will have to go buy a few bags and give em a try. 

Canawick Pellets
â€¢100% Canadian Rock Maple, contain no additive
â€¢Low ash and high B.T.U. content
â€¢Pellet institute data is pending

http://www.bedfordbiomass.com/

Also found this article on them.

http://telegraphjournal.canadaeast.com/rss/article/1078573


----------



## peirhead (Dec 17, 2010)

I bought 3 bags of Canawiks yesterday.....waiting for a colder snap to try them out along with another new hardwood pellet made in Nova Scotia called Enligna...I'll update later with my seat of the pants evaluation....I really only can compare to Eastern Embers, but I can give a:  better, worse, or, about the same rating.


----------



## pete324rocket (Dec 17, 2010)

Where are Enligna's made? First I have heard of them. Someone should start a thread with every pellet brand with picture of bag posted....no comments though. As for the Canawick's, Canadian tire here in Riverview is carrying them,rather than the Maine Woods in the other stores.Made by the Savoie Group who make windows I think or value added wood products and make bio-bricks as well.

Stoopid me, enligna is a huge pellet company based in  Germany and have a giant pellet plant in Nova Scotia. They have pellet plants 'round the world.


----------



## peirhead (Dec 22, 2010)

OK..finished the Canawicks today and can report they are a very good pellet.  Particularly low on fines and dust, dark colour and slightly yeasty smell. Similar in heat output to the Eastern Embers and about the same amount of ash...I particularly liked how little soot buildup there was on the glass..I really liked them.  Now I am starting on the Enlignas...they look pretty much the same as the Canawics, but less smell....first time I ever burned a hardwood pellet, but works good in the Quad.


----------



## Doocrew (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the report! I will have to give them a try.


----------



## peirhead (Dec 23, 2010)

Well the Enlignas are not nearly as good as the Canawicks. More fines and ash than the Canawicks...they seem to burn slower and build up in the burnpot.  These may be marginally better than the Eastern Embers (Softwood) which have a lot more fines and dust.  My pick would be the Canawicks if I could get them delivered to the house on Pallets.

I am really looking forward to getting my hands on the Crabbe pellets for a trial.


----------



## pete324rocket (Dec 23, 2010)

I wish you guys would invest in a simple magnetic flue temperature guage,so as to give a measure of heat output. Ash and fines,I don't care anymore.It is heat output that I am after.


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah, these are made up Noth Shore of New Brunswick near Bathurst, see them here in local canadian tire store too, sittin next to the Maine Woods, still stickin with the Crabbes, i can,t seem to shake em, lol.


----------



## Dougsey (Dec 24, 2010)

Doocrew-  Where did you buy the Canawicks and how much please?


----------



## Doocrew (Dec 24, 2010)

Dougsey said:
			
		

> Doocrew-  Where did you buy the Canawicks and how much please?



On my second post in this thread you will see a link to Bedford Biomass. They are located in Amherst, NH. I have not bought any yet but the next time I am over that way I am going to see if I can grab a few bags to try. The reviews sound promising. They are advertising 250 a ton on their website, which is a little pricey for where the market is right now but not too bad if they are that good.


----------



## Dougsey (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Doocrew. That is a bit pricey but let us know how you like them if you decide to try them.


----------



## peirhead (Dec 27, 2010)

pete324rocket said:
			
		

> I wish you guys would invest in a simple magnetic flue temperature guage,so as to give a measure of heat output. Ash and fines,I don't care anymore.It is heat output that I am after.



OK "Pete" I didn't bother to buy one of those, but in the interest of more data for comparison, I stole the wife's Taylor meat thermometer (after the turkey was done). to take these readings....sorry but the canawicks were all used up!.
The Meat Thermometer was placed in the center tube with just the dial out of the tube.   Measurements were taken starting 10 minutes after the circ fan started and then in 5 minute intervals....3 readings  Deg F  for each setting were averaged to give the following results:
                                       High           Med        Low
Eastern Embers        183            190        151
Enligna...                      138            159        145

Then i did my 2x/week cleaning and got the following reading so far from the Enlignas:  Low setting 192

Clearly cleaning is more important than pellet choice!!


----------



## pete324rocket (Dec 28, 2010)

If I let my burn pot fill up with a lot of coals(zero draft) I can get 450 degrees on the lowest possible setting,which is where it stays 90 percent of the time. You are below the temperature to boil water....there must be some mistake....


----------



## brrgrr (Dec 29, 2010)

I bought some Canawicks to start the season, and while they throw a lot of heat, the ash build-up in my burn pot caused issues. The amount of ash would  cause a relight to fail, as the ignitor couldn't get the fresh pellets hot enough through the ash. I got 2 more bags yesterday, as I thought maybe the fact that I hadn't cleaned the stove at the start of the season may have been the reason. Same issues with the stove cleaned, so it might be an issue with my stove. If I could somehow get the feed rate slow enough so that the pellets burned more completely before fresh pellets dropped I might be able to fix the problem, but I'm set on the slowest feed rate already. 
I have an Enviro Meridian. Maybe a stove with the auger in the burn pot that agitated the ashes might be a better fit for these pellets. The DO throw a lot of heat!!


----------



## peirhead (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes BrrGrr The issue with them in my stove was also the feed rate.....On my Quad I have the feed rate set as low as it can go and really can only burn the Canawicks on my High setting which moves a lot more combustion air...on Med and Low the pellets cant burn fast enough.  However I did find they burned cleaner (less soot) than any others I have tried...they seemed a lot less dusty too than the Eastern Embers which are my benchmark.


----------



## firemanjim (Jan 6, 2011)

I've tried the Canawick pellets.
They are a bit dirtier than Eastern Embers but I found them to burn hot. 
The only reason I'm not using them is because they cost 49 cents more per bag than Eastern Embers.


----------



## fedtime (Feb 5, 2011)

Peirhead:

Your assessment of the Enlignas is spot-on.  I've burned through about 6 bags or so of them and noticed more build-up in the burn pot and ash in the ash container when I did my weekly cleaning this afternoon - I would go so far as to say "considerably" more.

Heat?  About the same as the Eastern Embers.  Significantly less fines and dust than Eastern Embers and Burning Embers (both softwood pellets).

But, at .50 less per bag, I'll clean a little more often and stick with the Enlignas.


----------



## firemanjim (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, here in Nova Scotia the Canawick are .49 cents a bag more not less than Eastern Embers.
I've also noticed that  Comfy Cozy are of better quality in the last year or two and they are the same price as Eastern Embers at $5.49 a bag. The only thing with the Comfy Cozy pellets is you know that if another pellets shortage occurs they will likely put their price up as they did a few years ago. Not a good practice when trying to retain loyal customers. I know it certainly rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## fedtime (Feb 6, 2011)

These seems to be the prices in or around Halifax (per 40lb bag) - pretty much no change all winter:

Eastern Embers - $5.50 - no volume discounts
Cozys - $5.50, as low as $4.50 when on sale - no volume discounts
Enlignas - $5.50 - $5.00 if you buy a pallet (55 bags)
Burning Embers - $6.00 - $5.50 if you buy a pallet
Canawicks - $6.00, no volume discounts

Anyone know of any others?


----------



## firemanjim (Feb 6, 2011)

TP Downey in the Moncton area for $4.49 bag but the bags are 30 lbs.
Good pellet too. Quite comparable to the Canawick.


----------



## pete324rocket (Feb 6, 2011)

33 pounds is more accurate


----------



## firemanjim (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, your right, 33 lbs it is. Sorry about that.
I wish there was a place closer to the Amherst or Oxford area that carried the TP Downey.


----------



## pete324rocket (Feb 7, 2011)

You can use the email address on the bag and get a quick response. They send building materials all over,maybe they have a solution for you. If you can't find the address, let me know.


----------



## firemanjim (Feb 8, 2011)

I did send them an e-mail about a month ago but got no response.
I did buy some at Home Hardware on Mountain Rd in Moncton and whenever I'm up that way I pick up a few bags.


----------



## countryboy in a big city (Apr 13, 2011)

i am in Halifax and can only find the Ember pellets. is there any other choices? is there any distributors for the Canawick ones? or the Crabbe ones?


----------



## brrgrr (Apr 13, 2011)

Crabbe is at 506-392-5563
Savoie, makes of Canawick is at 506-235-2228
The Canawick are 100 % hardwood.
Give them a call.I've used Crabbes and am reasonably happy. Good people.


----------



## countryboy in a big city (Apr 13, 2011)

firestarter is Crabbes a better pellet than Eastern Embers? I have been buying them at Piercey's this winter but I want to get the best bang for my buck. Is Crabbes hardwood as well? wouldn't hardwood burn better than softwood?


----------



## brrgrr (Apr 14, 2011)

Crabbe makes a blend ...hardwood/softwood....the burn well. The hardwoods throw a great heat, but my stove tends to plug up with them...if ours has an auger in the fire pot like some of the newer ones, I think you'd like them.


----------



## bilsea (Apr 14, 2011)

i am a new pellet stove burner this year.  have used mostly newp.  picked up some canawick recently and have burned several bags.  short, dark pellets, no clinkers.  some bags have zero fines, others fairly substantial.  i used a remote bbq temp guage and it ran 262 w/ the stove running on low.  the temp probe was placed in front of the air grate and did not touch any metal.  overall, seems to be a good, hot pellet although disappointed with some of the fines.  this might be bc i bought end of season and the bags had been roughed up a bit.


----------



## rbchimp (Apr 16, 2011)

15% off anything at RONA today, coupon instore, limit 15 units of ONE item.  Eastern Embers are 5.44/bag in Halifax.  

Got Home Depot to match, closer to my house, same price before discount.  $5.44/bag.


----------



## countryboy in a big city (Apr 16, 2011)

just bought 10 bags of cozy -------- at kents same price 5.44 a bag anyone tried these yet?


----------



## pete324rocket (Apr 17, 2011)

comfy cozy? do a search. we are waiting for someone to say something good.


----------



## rbchimp (Apr 17, 2011)

pete324rocket said:
			
		

> comfy cozy? do a search. we are waiting for someone to say something good.



I agree, they're considered the worst of the local pellets.  Not too bad when on sale for $4.49, I guess.   The last dozen bags I tried seemed to be better than I remember, but definitely not my favorite brand.


----------



## countryboy in a big city (Apr 17, 2011)

my stove does not like the Canawicks way too much build up and it really blackened the glassas well. i find i had to clean out the firebox way too often. I am now on my first bag of Comfy Cozy and I love the results so far. really good flames, very good heat and very little residue (fines?) so far so good so consider this the first one that likes them. I do like the Eastern Embers as well but have tried nothing other than that and the Canawicks. I called Crabbe but they do not deliver and they will go as far as Moncton. I am in Cole Harbour and looking for alternatives.


----------



## fedtime (Apr 21, 2011)

Have you tried Enlignas?  They are made in NS and can be purchased at Capstone Building Supplies in Burnside.  $5.00 per bag if you buy a pallet (55 bags).

In my experience, a decent pellet, lights and burns well, but I do have to clean the stove a little more often.


----------



## rbchimp (Apr 21, 2011)

fedtime said:
			
		

> Have you tried Enlignas?  They are made in NS and can be purchased at Capstone Building Supplies in Burnside.  $5.00 per bag if you buy a pallet (55 bags).
> 
> In my experience, a decent pellet, lights and burns well, but I do have to clean the stove a little more often.



Happy Harry's has Enlignas as well.  I think they were $4.99/bag.


----------



## brrgrr (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been trying the Ambience pellets this year and am very happy. The are a hardwood pellet from Quebec, sold by several BMR hardware stores. Seem to burn much hotter than the Crabbes, in my opinion, and very clean so far. 
I'm ready to get a couple of hundred bags, and get ready for the winter. They are 4.79 a bag currently from BMR stores. 
Have a new XXV parked in the garage, to go along with the Enviro,...should be toasty thai winter!!


----------

